# New display at work...?



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I was told yesterday that my work place will be getting a new way to display bettas that are for sale. 
http://elivepet.com/fish/betta-centers/
I'm a bit impressed that my work place is bringing one of these in - they must like our betta sales lol
The containers appear to be bigger than the cups our betta supplier sends us, the system has a easy way to feed all of them using a machine and there is a control on the air valve. The LED lighting is a bonus since our bettas currently sit on a shelf and I rotate them so the ones in the back get a little more lighting. And I find LED lights bring out some of the good colors in bettas. Of course the little cups will still need to be cleaned on the same schedule as the cups they are currently in, but still, I think this looks REALLY nice.

Thoughts??


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay... this is awesome. Do you have any idea of the cost? Maybe could present this to my manager


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, I bet you're thrilled!

I was at a LFS last week and they had just put in one of these. It was amazing how fully colored and active all the bettas looked.The containers ~at least theirs~ are definitely much bigger than the usual cups.

Not perfect, but a vast improvement. Hopefully a trend that will spread!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

The 55 display unit costs about $1500. The 45 cup one is about $1200.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

That looks like a really good idea that brings in customers and is better for the bettas. How interesting. Lucky store/customers. :-D


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

The only problem I can see is that everyone is sharing the same water so you may need to keep every batch on their own water wiring if you spot infection.

But other than that it is stunningly designed! economical, safe for the fish, eye catching to the customer and just downright clever.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm very excited about this the more I read about it. 
I don't think they share water, there are air hoses that pump air into the water, and the pressure (how much air it pumps in) is adjustable, they are all in separate containers. 
There are timers that you can set to turn the lights on and off (so they can have darkness at night).
The only thing being you need to regularly clean their little boxes, which we do anyways with their cups. Now they have more room, better lighting, and some moving water 

The information sent to us said we would be charged about $500 for the display, and could make smaller, monthly payments. But our district manager said to not worry about the cost since we (the store) actually wouldn't have to pay for it, it would all be handled by head office. That's pocket change for corporate stores. I don't know why stores WOULDN'T get this if they sell bettas! 

Either way, I'm really excited for it. I'll post pictures and update you guys when it comes in


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Jaw drop!!!


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

ah I took the air hose for a water filter! That makes sense since I was wondering how a customer would move the box if it was hooked up to a filtering system.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Go elive! Kudos to them for inventing something smart, better for fish, attractive, and reasonably priced. Maybe they will even eventually make a mini one for smaller stores. Something that could house like 20 or 30 bettas. I would like to see them in the stores like we have around here.

So what happens when a customer buys a fish? Do they get the box it's in at the display? Does it get put back in its old cup for transport? Do it get bagged? I'm just curious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow that's a great price. My very small LFS guy was talking to me about this a couple of weeks ago and said they were much more expensive. I'd love to see pictures when it comes in!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I really hope we start seeing these pop up around more stores!


especially by me!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I kinda of wish there was a filtering system, but I probably wouldn't trust it 100% and still regularly change the cups/boxes anyways xD 

The one they are ordering for us will hold 45 bettas. I guess depending on how expensive the little boxes are will tell whether or not we allow customers to take them home or if they will be given their fish in a bag or a cheaper cup. They apparently sell the boxes in packs of 100, so I guess I will have to see how much that costs us to buy more if we were to give them with the bettas.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

That is awesome! Now maybe the bettas won't look quite so sad.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

So almost 5 months later...
We FINALLY got our eLive betta display, and I was able to FINALLY set it up. Of course we were almost sold out of bettas at this point (7 left xD), so I just filled the rest of the spots up with cups of water to see how it all works. Soo here's a picture of the display:









A run-down of how this thing works - there are 45 slots in this display, 25 on the front, 10 on the left side of the display, and 10 on the right. Inside, there is an air pump with a little device to control the pressure of the air being blown into the tubes. It's not perfect, as some of the cups get more air pressure than others, so some cups get more bubbles, some of none, but it works since more stressed bettas can be placed in the cups that get less air blown in.
If you absolutely want no air blown into the cup, you can take the nozzle out and stick it into a hole in the display beside the cup.

Each cup lid has a hole in the middle for an air tube nozzle, and two separate holes in two separate corners (so 3 holes total in the lid). The other two holes are for easy access to feed the bettas.








There is a little food bottle, with a mechanism, that allows a few pellets (around 5-6) to be released through the nozzle of the bottle. This nozzle fits perfectly into one of the holes in the corner of the lid.

The cups themselves hold almost twice the amount than the small little cups our betta suppliers would send us (maybe 0.2 gallon..?), but they have more surface area as well. The have frosted sides so that the bettas don't have a clear view of the other bettas beside them.















The lights under the cups are placed on a timer. Each store can change the amount of time the lights are left on. For example, since my work place is open 9am-9pm, I have the timer set to have the lights on for that period of time. They are not extremely strong lights, and they are LED, so they should produce very little, to no heat.

My thoughts: 
1) I love the fact that there is no possible way for a betta to be stuck in the back of a shelf, behind all the others. If there is a sick, or dying, betta, it will be noticed immediately, and I, or another staff member, can take it to the staff room to be treated.

2) I'm not thrilled about the air tubes. I get why they added them, but I wish I could turn down the pressure even more since some of the cups still get a pretty strong pressure and I end up removing the nozzle completely.

3) I like that I have a timer for the lights, since sometimes employees forget to turn off display lights or display videos after a long day, so this makes sure that the bettas don't have lights on 24/7.

4) I also like that the bettas are no longer stuck in these little, plastic, dixie cups that were taller than they were wide. I can tell the bettas are enjoying the larger surface area, and they are all now in a well lit area. Their colours show up a lot better in this display.
I'm tad disappointed that we will have to start putting the bettas into fish bags when we sell them due to the expense of the cups.

BUT I am rather optimistic about this display. Just means I'll have to watch how many bettas I order now xD


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

That's awesome hun. Can you keep the little cups and put them back in them after they're sold? That might be a good alternitive to the bags.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought of that as well, and it's something I will have to talk to my manager about. Our supplier ships the bettas in bags, and added the little cups in the shipping box for an extra charge. I may have to slightly increase the price of our bettas to make up for that extra charge on the little cups - which shouldn't be a big deal since we are selling our bettas for $3 less than what Petland is selling them for...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

That's truly amazing.

If you don't mind me asking-what pet store do you work for? Or is it just an LFS?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if we could get the big-box stores to adopt these. $1200 would be pocket change for PetSmart, at least to put them in the bigger urban stores.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I work for Pet Valu. Most locations did not carry bettas, only a few of us did until now. I think the head office saw the demand for bettas and I'm seeing a lot of emails about new betta products now flooding into our stores. I'm quite excited about the increase of betta-friendly products. 

I work in a corporate store, so head office paid for our display, I don't know if franchise stores have to pay for their own or not. 

Either way, I love the improvement I am seeing in the way Pet Valu looks at even the smallest animals.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm going to zip over there this weekend to check it out! You'll have to keep me from taking a friend home! (Ya right!)


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Make sure your awesome pamphlet is visible somewhere


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw we have a PetValu-I noticed they didn't sell any animals. When I get back from vacation I'll go check it out to see if we have any Bettas or something.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

That is an INCREDIBLE improvement in the Betta industry!! Its such a shame that the bigger chain stores havent jumped on this idea yet! As much revenue as they generate every year, its almost inexcusable! I am now a HUGE fan of your store for utilizing these!! I wonder if these are available to the general public as well? I bet an established breeder would LOVE one of these! I know if I had the extra money I would probably buy 2 or 3 of these!! Maybe I can build something similar tho for personal use, not to try to make a profit off of the idea lol. It would be almost easy to build, just wouldnt add the LED's... Sorry, I got off track there for a second, LOL. I really like this change in Betta sales/housing! Its truly a step in the right direction! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a great idea! The bettas must be SOOOOOOOOO much more happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

KFoster - Well, until the 10th, there are slim pickings for bettas ;D Still some good looking boys though, like the one in the photo I posted.

Bailmint - I think most Pet Valus do not carry animals. Very few do - I know my district manager doesn't like that we do since it takes up space that could be used by other "higher ticket items", but my location carries bettas, hamsters, mice, budgies and finches. We also have a foster cat through a non-profit rescue 

CNDBettas - I don't know if they are available to the general public, I think they are not since their website has these listed under "retailers", but there is no harm in emailing them (they have a "Contact" option on their website). It's a very basic set up - shaped like a box, the back slides up and off for easy access to the whole set up from the back. Like my description had stated, the shelves fit 25 on the front, and 10 on each side. I can post a few more pictures to help my description. The pump is set up inside the display, and there are cabinet doors on the front of the display, at the bottom, to allow easy, quick access to the pump and its controls.

tankman12 - They seem a lot less restless than they were in the tiny cups. These new cups allow for a lot more movement and the bettas are finally in a well lit display, which makes them all look so much better.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I emailed Petco with a link to that. Hopefully they might make some changes to some stores too xD.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha! Nice!
That is one thing I appreciate about this display - every betta is visible. No one is tucked away and you cannot stack them on top of each other. And we finally have a good excuse to bring the bettas to the front of our store xD Now I can make sure that no stupid teens are messing with the poor fish...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw not all of us teens are stupid! I'd say I'm quite smart. :c

jkjk I'm a stupid teenager xD.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha I mean no offence to any teens on this site xD
I've just had a LOT of teenage boys come in wanting to buy bettas "to watch them fight", or dare each other to drink the contents of the cups, and one guy poured one betta into another's cup, knowing exactly what he was doing wrong, while my manager was working alone and was with a customer, meanwhile his buddy was laughing... And those are things only involving the bettas, don't get me started on all the other small animals we have in shop... 

I'm a little bitter some days, can you tell? xD


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Maybe I can build something similar tho for personal use, not to try to make a profit off of the idea lol.


Y'mean like this, with a bunch of square tanks in it?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99030593/

You can stick your supplies in the drawer baskets and the bottom cubes, and have eight tanks on top. Don't know how big it is exactly, but most of them come pretty much the same size and the ones I've seen could have fit a 2g. Maybe a medium Kritter Keeper. You know? It would be easy to discreetly place power strips in that thing, too.

If I were living on my own, this would be mine and I would probably end up with eight fish before the year was out. My mom thinks I'm nuts, but they're just so beautiful ;u;

Edit: There's also this if you're on a budget or like larger tanks. But if you put two tanks on a shelf, you'll need to stick books or something in between so they don't stress each other out.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Those are EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! It would be very easy to turn one of those into a rack style betta tank system! I would probably opt. For the first one and put a bunch of 2 Gal. Tanks in the spaces. As a reptile enthusiast, i use something called "Heat strips" or "heat cable" its basically one long strand of a heater and it is run on a thermostat so I could run a strip along all the tanks on every level and since its on a thermostat it wont cook my fish. Its an external heat source so im not sure how well it would do for aquariums, but I would just end up buying submersible heaters if I had to. And I could get one LOW POWERED air pump with a hose and multiple connectors between the main line to the pump abd split it up into sections... Thank you for sharing those Ikea links!!! Might have found my next DIY project!! Not sure when I can start but my wife would LOVE something like this, as would I!!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

There are betta barrack systems using sumps to filter and heat all the tanks/containers- both DIY and commercial. A lot of pet store chains in Australia use them- of course the only downside is infectious diseases affecting the whole system.

Even though this set up only has air pumps instead of a sump, I imagine a filter sponge can be attached to the ends of the air hoses in each container, creating a little filter for each container with no risk of cross infection.

EDIT: Be aware of the max load that ikea shelf can take- you can only put 5 gallons on a single shelf. The glass at the bottom also doesn't sound very safe for tanks on top- you would need extra bracing.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I've seen these in stores around here. They do look sharp, and I don't want to sound like a downer, but it seems that instead of paying all that money for fancy lighting and aeration (which bettas don't really need anyway), stores could cut their losses and get better looking fish by just running heating cable (hooked up to a thermostat) under the betta shelves, ordering fewer bettas so they can be kept in larger containers, and insisting that employees change the water every day. Those changes would probably only cost $150-200 or so.....


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Love the unit I will ask my LPS to get one too


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just went to my LPS that said they are planing to get one too excited


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kim said:


> I've seen these in stores around here. They do look sharp, and I don't want to sound like a downer, but it seems that instead of paying all that money for fancy lighting and aeration (which bettas don't really need anyway), stores could cut their losses and get better looking fish by just running heating cable (hooked up to a thermostat) under the betta shelves, ordering fewer bettas so they can be kept in larger containers, and insisting that employees change the water every day. Those changes would probably only cost $150-200 or so.....


An excellent display will sell bettas faster than heated shelves. The lighting, the fancy cups, the 1-cup-deep display - those are all mechanisms to display the fish in their best possible condition, which a simple shelf can't do. I love the idea of a heated shelf, though. The increased warmth might bring out their colors even more, and certainly improve their health! My baby turned from a washed out blue to a navy blue when he got into warm water.

I'm probably going to print this out and show it to my lps next time I'm in for a visit. They take good care of their bettas, but the display isn't very good.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Piyoteru said:


> Be aware of the max load that ikea shelf can take- you can only put 5 gallons on a single shelf. The glass at the bottom also doesn't sound very safe for tanks on top- you would need extra bracing.


Good of you to spot that! It does say that it can take 29 pounds "per shelf." It's not really clear, though, what "a shelf" means. 

Does "a shelf" mean one of those boxes? A row? The whole unit? --I doubt it means the whole thing, as many people will store books on these shelves, which is a cargo that gets heavy fast. So maybe you could only put two 2g tanks on a shelf, and spread the box drawers out the other way... Wouldn't be quite as decorative, but maybe not so top-heavy.

The glass thing will hold 66 pounds per shelf (whatever that means); the glass is tempered. It's worth noting on this one that the shelf rows aren't divided, and it says it can hold almost 2x what the other can hold "per shelf." And each shelf (the rows, I mean) is probably about twice as big. Ikea likes to stick to certain dimensions; if you ever walk into one of their stores, you'll notice that a lot of things are the same size. Like they've created their own unit of measurement. (Edit: I've checked the numbers; the glass shelf compartments are reasonably close to being twice as big. It's not completely cut-and-dry, but it's pretty similar.) It would make sense that they'd decide upon a reasonable weight they'd have to design their shelves to hold as compared to how big the shelf space is, in order to accommodate most customers.

That doesn't prove anything, of course, but it does suggest that "per shelf" means one undivided storage compartment. Which would make either one a pretty decent fishtank shelf. One would be wise to ask in order to make sure, though.

Speaking of which, this is copy/pasted from their FAQ, for your convenience.

*19. What if I have a comment, question, or concern? *
If you have any comments, questions, or concerns about our products, services or are missing a part, please contact your store at 1-800-434-IKEA (4532) and we will be happy to discuss your problem. Or if you have a question, click here to email IKEA. [email address is: [email protected]] Please make sure to select the topic you have a question about.



PS: For reference to others reading, a gallon of water weighs about 8 pounds.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hmm. A few good points have been brought up in this thread!! I think I may be better off just making one from scratch tho. At least this way Ill know for sure how much weight it can handle. Making the inital case will be a breeze. No dofferent than making a cubby box or one of those things kids put their shoes in at mcdonalds or wherever there is a play place. Obviously I will make the spaces big enough to accommodate a 2.5 gal. At the minimum. Id have to cut holes in the back of each cubby space for air lines too. Im glad someone else mentioned the heat cables I was talking about in my other post. As long as they are hooked up to a thermostat (which I have plenty of, as should ANYONE who keeps reptiles) I dont think over heating will be an issue. The sponge filter is also a GREAT idea, I wouldnt feel comfortable sharing water throughout all the tanks. Painting and lighting would be the most difficult part of this project. Id try to lay a single layer of black and try to make it a glossy type. I think I can start something like this in a few weeks. Maybe 2 months or so and I should be able to get it going.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Kim said:


> I've seen these in stores around here. They do look sharp, and I don't want to sound like a downer, but it seems that instead of paying all that money for fancy lighting and aeration (which bettas don't really need anyway), stores could cut their losses and get better looking fish by just running heating cable (hooked up to a thermostat) under the betta shelves, ordering fewer bettas so they can be kept in larger containers, and insisting that employees change the water every day. Those changes would probably only cost $150-200 or so.....


I agree that it would be nice to have heated shelves, however we definitely need the lighting - the betta's are much more easy to see with a well lit display. As stated before me - the one-cup-deep display is MUCH more attractive than the shelves our bettas were currently sitting on. With this display, our district manager now allows us to have the betta's at the front of the store, where it is warmer and there are less drafts compared to the back of the store, which is where they previously were.
Again, I can see why they added the aeration: it moves the water and makes the display look more "fish-like". I've slightly kinked the air tubes so that only a bubble or two comes out at a time, so the fish are less stressed out, and the rest of the air goes into the cups that do not have fish currently. I find the fish are actually happier in this display than on the shelf - the aeration has them more active (in a good way), and they don't just sit on the bottom of their cups.

In my location - I handle the water changes and ensure that all the bettas are kept in clean, healthy water, with regular water changes. I've talked to all the other managers in my district about water changes, so they've all heard my 2 cents on the matter.

In regards to ordering fewer bettas - that is not a possibility for my district - we have no local suppliers. We have to order our bettas from British Columbia, Canada, get them flown to our nearest city (that is half way across Canada), and one of our employees has to drive 2hrs to the city to pick them up, put them into cups with clean water and drive them back to our store. Due to this process, the shipping alone is over $70, and we need to order at least 40 bettas in order for the store to make any money on the livestock (which is what head office is looking at). Plus there is a large market for them in this area - we sell at least 30 bettas a month, and each customer is told the importance of proper betta care. We are the only place that sells any sort of fish within a 2hr drive, so we have people coming in from 5-6 different towns. With that demand of bettas, we order 40 or so every month so that we don't have to pay $70 shipping more than 2x a month at the most.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bailmint said:


> Aw not all of us teens are stupid! I'd say I'm quite smart. :c
> 
> jkjk I'm a stupid teenager xD.


Same lol. We teens have good ideas! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Same lol. We teens have good ideas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, like I said before, I mean no offence to those on this site. I've just had a lot of bad experiences with teens in my store. I know not all teens are bad xD Heck, I'm only 23, I'm not that old yet myself.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD Nah nah a lot of us are stupid, I agree. But a lot of us just stay wrapped up in a blanket with potato chips in a dark room on our computers. < Hehe that's my preference. And yes-we do have "good" ideas xD.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Derp, I just turned 17 a little over a week ago. I guess I can feel good about the fact that I at least know how to take care of a fish.

I think the PetSmart people kind of freak out when they see me buying bettas, though. I do kind of look and sound older than I am, but I also have a hot pink pixie cut and that doesn't usually earn me trust points with suspicious adults. Then they notice I'm talking to the fish and that weirds them out. They'll get used to me


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw ya'll make me feel young. Not giving my age but I'm a little younger than myexplodingcat Cx. 

Ahh that must be cool! I wanna dye my hair because I'm that stereotypical blonde chick with the curled hair >.<.

Yeah I know what you mean. I usually don't get looks when I mess around the Betta section-besides the employees xD.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

A lot of good points in this thread. I do agree that a fancy shelving system probably sells bettas faster, I'd just think that for $1500 they could at least include some heat. I could build one of those myself for probably a quarter of the price even with heating included. That one change would definitely help sell bettas faster, as we all know how much more vibrant and alert bettas look when they are nice and warm.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a little ways from my 30s myself, but I have a young face so people often think I'm late teens/early 20s. It sounds nice, but can be very anoying. My boyfriend of 6 years has gotten accused of robbing the craddle many times dispite the fact I'm actually older than him! XD

I'm not surprised that it's overpriced. I bet if the need arises someone will come along and start making them better quality or same quality, but cheaper. It's like any other product.

I think my petsmart got in some dyed bettas this last shipment. Their colors just weren't natural looking. One boy was a flouresent fuschia! Some of the others just looked off. I know they carry other dyed fish (which I avoid like the plague because we all know what happens there), but bettas are so beautiful and colorful naturally. It sickens me. Dyeing fish and inverts needs to be illegal because not only is it cruel to them, the fish die young, so buying them is a waist of money and a sourse of novice keepers' heartache.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Kim said:


> A lot of good points in this thread. I do agree that a fancy shelving system probably sells bettas faster, I'd just think that for $1500 they could at least include some heat. I could build one of those myself for probably a quarter of the price even with heating included. That one change would definitely help sell bettas faster, as we all know how much more vibrant and alert bettas look when they are nice and warm.


Agreed!! It wouldnt cost much more than $300-350. The base material would be the most expensive. Wood, paint, etc etc. The heating would be simple and fairly inexpensive. You can buy heat cable by the yard at most reptile classified websites. Thermostats as well. The thermostats may be a little pricey if you get one of the more reliable brands. The building process wouldnt take very long, just making the measurements and cuts as accurate as possible and nail it or use screws to keep it all together. I cant imagine it taking more that a few days to finish and you can customize it however you like. You can run the heat cable underneath the tanks or alongside the backs of them even thoughI think underneath with a thermostat would be more efficient. Just have to make sure you use enough wood to hold more weight than you are planning to put on it. (Always better to over estimate) and make sure you use a loop to make sure any water that may spill doesn't make its way to the electrical outlets.


----------



## crzycrkr (May 27, 2014)

$1500 is not at all bad for something like that. Yes, a do it yourself might cost $400-500 in materials, but you're forgetting time. I'm in construction and do a lot of finish work, and building what is essentially furniture is not cheap at all. I charge anywhere from $300-500 a day depending on the job. You're also not thinking about finish material. I doubt this is painted, probably a thermofoil or something similar. Not cheap. Also signage. And on top of all that they have to make a profit. Seems like a relatively cheap price to me. I know of some displays that are much less complicated that run in the same price range


----------



## KlutzyGal (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, that looks amazing! Definitely much more comfortable for the fish than the tons-of-cups-stuffed-on-the-shelf setup that we have at my store. Would love to see something like this take its place.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

crzycrkr said:


> $1500 is not at all bad for something like that. Yes, a do it yourself might cost $400-500 in materials, but you're forgetting time. I'm in construction and do a lot of finish work, and building what is essentially furniture is not cheap at all. I charge anywhere from $300-500 a day depending on the job. You're also not thinking about finish material. I doubt this is painted, probably a thermofoil or something similar. Not cheap. Also signage. And on top of all that they have to make a profit. Seems like a relatively cheap price to me. I know of some displays that are much less complicated that run in the same price range


I absolutely understand what you are saying, having built many things myself. However, I'm just baffled that they seemed to forget the most essential point. They are marketing this piece of equipment to keep the bettas in better condition for sale, so they include a bubbler in each tank (not really necessary) but forget the heat (definitely necessary!). Also, I bet that if a store is willing to pay $1500 for the unit, they would probably still buy the product if it was a bit more expensive and had heat (of course, only if the heated product was the _only_ product - we all know how cheap stores are when it comes to keeping bettas in suitable environments).


----------



## crzycrkr (May 27, 2014)

I don't disagree. Just saying that $1500 is in no way overpriced for something like that


----------



## KristenZ (Jul 10, 2014)

Such an improvement from those nasty little cups!


----------

